# Mercedes 280 SL Pagoda - 1968



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Came to us a fantastic Mercedes 280 SL Pagoda to get an improvement of the current state.
After verifying the painting and the photos illustrate the actual state of the paint after you remove the paint oxidizes and wonderful product used by specialist car care company...


















Considering the state of the paint it was recommend a enhancement detail with a light paint correction.

At arrival, the Pagoda had a little interesting finish , mainly because of the result of a paint treatment from a company supposedly specialist to treat ... cars.










Even washing the SL looked dirty despite all the efforts of the owner, the layer on top of the painting didn´t washed away with conventional washing methods.










Chrome looks lifeless and dull in general very different from a car so special.










A little test and we get the "product" off the varnish, but some parts had been burned and will only by hand was impossible to remove.










5050 of the plastic window had a great improvement










We removed everything that made sense to improve the finish despite not being a Estado de Concurso , but ... could not resist.


















Headlights before and after


















Starting to paint correction in this case would be only necessary to improve the appearance of the Pagoda with total security.
The hood was beginning to make substantive changes.


















Difference for the rest of the hood.










The front corrected and the back was next.










5050 rear


















Painting corrected and it was time to treat the interior and exterior grille.










Here during the process










The job was just to make the outside and clean the vinyl and protect the banks as well as the dashboard, but in some situations, especially
for those who like cars are very complicated so let a middle ground on their own initiative and decided to spend a few more hours to finish the interior finish.










Some crappy job done by someone...


















Difference in the support with the original tone ...










Finished result


























Swissvax Crystal Rock and the Pagoda looked like this.













































































































Manual translated and bound by the owner, just amazing ... this detail 










Achieved only picture on the outside when the owner came out.










Regards

Rui


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

That's really Detailing!
Great job on this wonderful car :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

That's one hell of a transformation Rui you just couldn't resist hey :buffer:
Fantastic job as ever on a real classic Benz! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow 
stunning
you have shown an amazing attention to detail
and it stands out as the car is absolutley fantastic

thanks for sharing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic car Rui and great finish too.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

wow what a lovely car. Great job mate.:thumb:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

Great job mate!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys and i changed the 4 and 5 picture because i made a mistake , now it´s correct :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning...!!!!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome work there, looking some much better


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

David Proctor said:


> stunning...!!!!





athol said:


> Awesome work there, looking some much better


Thanks and yes now looks like a proper Pagoda


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

nice 50/50s


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

one of the most classic and stylish cars in the world....:argie:

great work as well to bring her back to some glory....

:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

R9SH G said:


> nice 50/50s





The Cueball said:


> one of the most classic and stylish cars in the world....:argie:
> 
> great work as well to bring her back to some glory....
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning Classic Merc so cool and great turn around thanks for sharing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning! It's just so muchmore fun working on older cars, and you did it proud


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic Rui! But I see a 458 in there, I wanna see more pics of that!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning Classic Merc so cool and great turn around thanks for sharing


*Its very true , a real nice motor*



stangalang said:


> Stunning! It's just so muchmore fun working on older cars, and you did it proud


*Thanks*



Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic Rui! But I see a 458 in there, I wanna see more pics of that!!!


*
Thanks Tiago, on the post of the white GTR R35 there are more 458 italia pictures *



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing


*Thanks man*


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job Rui, as usual. 

Abraço


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic job Rui, as usual.
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Liking this one Rui, great work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Liking this one Rui, great work :thumb:


Thank you Nick :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Now that is a very beautiful car Rui, a pleasure to see and to work on I would guess.............:thumb: Thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> Now that is a very beautiful car Rui, a pleasure to see and to work on I would guess.............:thumb: Thanks for sharing :wave:


Thanks and yes it was a pleasure :thumb:


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sem English words!!! Muito bom mesmo!!! Excelente!!!

Very GOOD work!!!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's beautiful. What a difference you've made, well done. The owner must have been extremely happy


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

rtjc said:


> That's beautiful. What a difference you've made, well done. The owner must have been extremely happy





Wax-IT.be said:


> Nice work!





rdig1984 said:


> Sem English words!!! Muito bom mesmo!!! Excelente!!!
> 
> Very GOOD work!!!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work with an amazing finish 

What on earth was the coating that had previously been applied?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Absolutely stunning work with an amazing finish
> 
> What on earth was the coating that had previously been applied?


Bad prep some 20 years agora when it was painted and happens things like these.
I get cars all time with this kind of problems.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome work there


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2011)

Great Work, Fantastic car!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That is absolutely gorgeous,nice work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Grande_GTi said:


> Awesome work there





Bender said:


> Great Work, Fantastic car!





PugIain said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous,nice work.


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW,thats some piece of great work!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ronwash said:


> WOW,thats some piece of great work!!


Thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Best Merc ever, pure Holywood. Nice job on the detail no more than it deserves


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bowler said:


> Best Merc ever, pure Holywood. Nice job on the detail no more than it deserves


It´s very true , thank you :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great turn around Rui, to see the differents in the paint after correction is awesome.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant transformation!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Great turn around Rui, to see the differents in the paint after correction is awesome.





Bill58 said:


> Brilliant transformation!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Unbelievable!


Thank you Dave :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic work as usual Rui , thanks for sharing :thumb:

mike


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Fantastic work as usual Rui , thanks for sharing :thumb:
> 
> mike


:thumb: you arew welcome


----------

